# The lagoon is on fire!!!



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice, glad to see you're getting into some fish. Keep on em'. All the fish I've been seeing early in the morning, have been working their way from north to south. Did you happen to notice which way they were working?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

North to south...for the most part. The pocket I found them in this weekend, they just kind of stayed and tailed in one area, but they were moving south.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice fish. It's pretty neat to get them in cane pole range.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Cant wait to get home!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds! I wish I could get over there more often.


----------

